# My Scorpion lost it's tail!



## The Spaz (Oct 6, 2003)

I woke up 2 days ago and noticed my male scorpions tail was missing, it was laying on top of a rock. I have 4 Scorpions total 1 male and 3 female. I never seen them fight before and they have more than enough space there in a 29 gallon tank. He has acted normally drinking etc. I just want to know what will his future intail, death shortly. no problems in between etc. He has like 2 segments of his tail left. He is like 2 years old. Will he grow some of it back or what. I mean I'm glad he is an emperor as he doesn't need his stinger as much to catch food. Any help sugestions would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks,
 The Spaz


----------



## Arachnida (Oct 6, 2003)

He's probably going to die.  The "tail" is actually not a tail at all.  There are intestines and stuff in there.


----------



## Richard_uk (Oct 6, 2003)

> He's probably going to die


There is a high probability of this but you never know. Don't forget the pic of the Opistophthalmus with the last couple of segments missing in Manny Rubio's book. It had survived like this for more than two years!


----------



## sunnymarcie (Oct 6, 2003)

There is a small bit of hope, it could live a while and act normal.
If you haven't already, put him in a seperate box from his cage mates.Good luck
Hopfully you will at least get some babies out of the deal.


----------



## Arachnida (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard_uk _
> *There is a high probability of this but you never know. Don't forget the pic of the Opistophthalmus with the last couple of segments missing in Manny Rubio's book. It had survived like this for more than two years! *


I did not remember that pic until you pointed it out.  I just opened the book and took a glace at it.
I guess it might be possible for that scorpion to live after all, though I can only imagine the sort of pain it must go through when trying to 'go to the bathroom'.


----------



## Wade (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't think there is much hope in this case. In Rubio's case, the scorpion was missing only the telson (stinger). The last segment before (where the anus is) was intact. Spaz's scorpion, however, is missing most of the tail. It may hang on for a week or two, but I'd be surprised at anything beyond that.

I had an emperor once that suffered a simmilar injury, only the tail was not gone, it was just hanging limp. I attempted to splint the injury with masking tape and actually imagined briefly that it helped, but a week later, it was dead. Upon unwrapping the "splint" I discoverd maggots in the tail, it was obviously dead tissue. 

Wade


----------



## Richard_uk (Oct 7, 2003)

> I don't think there is much hope in this case. In Rubio's case, the scorpion was missing only the telson (stinger). The last segment before (where the anus is) was intact.


The scorpion in the pic only has 4 tail segments. That would mean the telson and the segment before is missing.


----------



## Arachnida (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah, the one in the pic is missing the 5th caudal segment, which is where the anal opening is.  That's why it's kind of shocking - in my mind - that the scorpion was able to live.


----------



## Wade (Oct 8, 2003)

I stand corrected. I looked at the picture again, and you're right. He says it even molted (without any sign of regeneration). Very strange. Perhaps there was enough of the intestine still intact for it to fuction. As long as the opening isn't actually blocked, I guess it can get by without an anus. Wierd.

So maybe there's hope for Spaz's scorpion yet. I hope he lets us know how it goes, as it would be very interesting if it survives. I'm guessing that scorpions with this type of injury would be very susceptable to deydration, since it presumably can't close up the opening. I'd probably try to keep him even moister than usual.

Wade


----------



## The Spaz (Oct 8, 2003)

Well so far all I can say is he is still alive. I have noticed him drinking out of the water bowl, so hopefully that is a good sign. I really felt bad because I raised all of them before they were really ready to be in the pet store and saved them I think. Well wish us both luck. I'll keep you informed good or bad.


----------



## The Spaz (Oct 14, 2003)

It's been a little more than a week and he is still alive and eating and drinking!


----------



## Wade (Oct 15, 2003)

So far, so good! Any sign of poop?

Wade


----------



## Bagan (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Spaz _
> *I woke up 2 days ago and noticed my male scorpions tail was missing, it was laying on top of a rock. I have 4 Scorpions total 1 male and 3 female. I never seen them fight before and they have more than enough space there in a 29 gallon tank. He has acted normally drinking etc. I just want to know what will his future intail, death shortly. no problems in between etc. He has like 2 segments of his tail left. He is like 2 years old. Will he grow some of it back or what. I mean I'm glad he is an emperor as he doesn't need his stinger as much to catch food. Any help sugestions would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> The Spaz *


Oh my god. That's terrible. I'm sorry I can't offer you many suggestions since I've never had this happen to any of my scorpions. But just the same I wanted to offer you my regards and support.


----------

